
The battle over new nerve cells in adult brains intensifies - laurex
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/neurogenesis-brain-neurons-2018-yir
======
dcx
The fact that we still don't know whether or not adult brains produce new
neurons is incredible to me. It feels like we know so much as a species. But
at the same time we're all just wandering around in these poorly-understood
meat suits.

~~~
Teknoman117
and the question is, are we meat suits or are we driving meat suits...

------
andrewflnr
For a given phenomenon that's at least logically consistent, the egg tends to
end up on the faces of people who said it was impossible.

~~~
Retric
You rarely hear about the 99% of the rime when the experts where correct.

~~~
andrewflnr
Fair point in general. However, in most cases where the debate hits the public
because there are experts on both sides, I'd say it still holds.

------
StanislavPetrov
Evidence for neurogenesis is more convincing than the arguments against it.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4543605/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4543605/)

------
softwaredoug
Props to Sciencenews.org. The articles are interesting. The pages load fast.
And lots of meaty references to backup the claims. Will subscribe

------
starbeast
Can someone tell me a mechanism that would fundamentally halt the production
of new neurons in adult brains? If you can't define that edge well, then it
would seem very likely that new neurons do form in adult brains, given the
scale of neuron to brain, even if many fewer of them do in comparison.

